# Penn State Ind. - Thoughts?



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm curious what those of you who buy from PSI think about them.

When I received my confirmation regarding an order that was placed on Monday, I was really surprised to see, _"Your order will be shipped as soon as possible, typically within a week of normal business operation."_

Up to a week to process and ship an order seems like a ridiculously long time. After reading that, and knowing that I could order similar items elsewhere that would be shipped much faster, I called yesterday to cancel the order. I was told that my order was "in the back" and "ready to ship", so I didn't cancel it.

Having not yet received a shipping confirmation this morning, I called again and was told that the order would "probably ship today".

I know a lot of you buy from PSI. And I really like what I see on their website. But doesn't a week to process and ship an order seem like an unusually long period of time, especially considering that some of the competition ships within 24 hours?

What have your experiences with PSI been like?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with you Kirkus. Their shipping policy is the worst. CraftSupplies USA is a much better organization. PSI ships cheaper, but you have to wait. CSUSA ships quicker but you pay more. CSUSA will match PSI's prices, but there are several things that PSI carries that CSUSA doesn't. HEre is another site that sells PSI products, but I haven't ordered anything from him yet. http://www.woodturningz.com/Pen_Kits.aspx 
His prices only slightly higher than PSI, so if service is better?
I've also received several defective kits from PSI lately. But to be fair they replaced the damaged parts, but it took another week to get them.


----------



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Same goes for the aobve mentioned, I actually waited almost 2 weeks for some of my items that I ordered. If anyone is looking for some wood to buy though, would highly recommend http://www.woodturningblanks4u.com/index.html out of Florida. It seemed to me the individual in charge, Steve Parker, sent a personal email to myself and my order was here (South Dakota) within 3-4 days. Reasonable pricing and was very satisfied with the wood that came. No checking and many coats of heavy wax were on each peice. Thought I'd share.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I have had both fast and slow shipments from PSI chalk that up to order taker and time of day call in my order. I would never order on-line from them. 

 If see something in PSI catalog will check and see if Wood-N-Whimsies carries it. He carries Hobby, Pro, and PSI pen and pencil kits plus stuff found in catalog. Have never tried his Hobby or Pro line kits. 

Stopped ordering from WoodturningZ several years ago. Normally they had big sale every Jan, not sure if they still do. Great people to deal with though. 

Ordered a Basic Penmaking Kit from Packard Woodworks years ago another PSI reseller before knowing any better. 

If want kits made by Berea Hardwoods or Craft Supplies order from them directly.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i ordered a chuck from them a while back and waited and waited for it
i finnally got a tracking # and followed it and was so confused cause it weighed 9 oz i think
anyway finally i got it but only had a video lol
i called and they sent it out again but this time with the chuck
anyway a week later i got another chuck also
so i got a 2 for 1 deal for some reason
even though i made out i sure was not impressed


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Similar story here ... placed order, got a tracking number, tracked it, received it ... it was somebody else's order!

They sent out a replacement, that package took another couple of days to arrive.

They also asked me to return the incorrect shipment to them -- naturally they emailed me a pre-paid shipping label, but they didn't give me any credit for that or the delay caused by their mix up.

My verdict:

Products - good; customer service - not so much


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I had brought up this topic about two months ago. My experience was similar to yours. They took forever to ship it and their tracking function didn't work. I was about to be done with them. HOWEVA! It seems there has been some improvement in my eyes. They updated their website, the tracking feature now works, and the last two orders I sent were received by me within a week. Stellar? No, but much improved in my eyes.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm usually a fairly patient guy and I try to give others the benefit of the doubt. At the same time I've made a lot of online purchases over the years, as I'm sure many of you have, and I just don't get the "up to a week" disclaimer.

Anyway, I just received the shipping confirmation email, which arrived just a little over 2 days from when I placed the order. I still think that's a little slow, but it's now in the hands of UPS. Hopefully the box I receive has my stuff in it and not someone else's.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Never had a problem with PSI placed order and usually had it with in a week.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

First time order to PSI. Ordered online and received it one week to the day from order date. Not bad for ground shipping all the way to Oregon


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in Long Island, NY which isn't that far from Philadelphia.

I 've been ordering from PSI since September 2009. I've placed about 22 orders on line in that period. The largest order was 142.70.

My orders usually arrive via USPS within a week.

I also deal with Craft Supplies USA and Woodcraft. Their orders usually take a day or 2 longer, but they're farther away.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to PSI originator of slow! Of all the online ordering I do PSI beat everyone for slow, slower, slowest! MLCS I think is a sister company and they are as fast as PSI is slow. Rockler and MLCS are the fastest than comes Woodcraft.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Bob Willing said:


> Welcome to PSI originator of slow! Of all the online ordering I do PSI beat everyone for slow, slower, slowest! MLCS I think is a sister company and they are as fast as PSI is slow. Rockler and MLCS are the fastest than comes Woodcraft.


I was actually shocked at how fast Rockler is. I hadn't even taken the time to track the shipment in the few days since placing my first order and I had the package in my hands.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Just a quick update...

I've placed 3 orders online from PSI and all three were received on the 8th business day following the order.

I've placed two orders from woodturningz.com and both of them were received on the 3rd day following the order.

PSI ships UPS Ground from PA. Woodturningz ships USPS Priority and ships from IN. I'm on the West coast.

PSI's shipping appears to be a tad more expensive, yet I've received their orders 5 days later than woodturningz.

I don't know. It's not my intention to knock PSI. Their customer service, especially, has been top notch. But so far I'm receiving my orders from Woodturningz a day after PSI orders are even shipped.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Craftsupplyusa ships same day if you order before 2pm. They're in Utah so usually get my orders in 2 days. they also price match... You just have to ask.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

If you like Berea and PSI kits many of the vendors here can help you. Of course if like Craft Supplies Kits have to buy from them. If shop the sales, specials and deals on shipping can really save a few bucks. 

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/

http://laulauwood.com/Default.asp

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/

http://www.exoticblanks.com/

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/

http://www.penkits.biz/

http://www.thepensmith.org/ lot of rifle – bullet pen kits

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/

http://www.woodpenpro.com/index.html

http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_WoodenWonders/ CA glue

http://www.woodturningz.com/Pen_Kits.aspx

http://www.thegoldennib.com/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The Lone Ranger rides again..*

The HD 220v Long Ranger remote switch, part no. LR2244 ordered on 5-24-11 arrived today 5 -27-11. UPS Prioity.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LR2244.html
Not bad for a "slow" shipping company. It probably depends on what you order, if it's in stock and who's running the shipping dept that day. Probably don't order on a Friday if it's like the car company assembly line on Friday.
This is a HD unit and comes with nice electrical cable restraints, and a battery (probably Chinese) I'm impressed so far.....
I'll see if this baby can run my new 3HP Grizzly Dust Collector from across the shop and report in as soon as I test it. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3HP-Double-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0562Z My shop is getting greener now that it's Spring and raining everyday here in Michigan.....:huh: bill


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

When ordering from PSI online you need to look at the ways to ship your items. If you do not select the way you want it shipped it will go UPS ground which is more expensive and takes longer. Look at the shipping and select USPS and it will ship the next day. So far I have not had a problem with them.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

don716 said:


> If you do not select the way you want it shipped it will go UPS ground which is more expensive and takes longer.


Ground is by far the least expensive option.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Lilty said:


> Never had a problem with PSI placed order and usually had it with in a week.



Same here, never had to wait very long; although I was told there would be a 30 day wait when ordering the 'Commander'.

Ordered a lot in the past year, and everything was shipped pretty quick.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

The only time I have purchased from PSI was via Amazon. Two steb centers were $26.99 and free shipping. At PSI direct they were $29.99 plus shipping. The Amazon listings says.."Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*." and they are shipped the next day from Amazon.
So...if you find something you like at the PSI website you may want to check Amazon also.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I ordered from then for the first time on the 23rd of May. I finally recived a e-mail with a tracking number this morning. Not very impressed with their shipping speed.


----------



## pittly (Sep 13, 2011)

*Processing Time at Penn State Ind.*

I have been ordering lathes and equipment for the last 5 years from Penn State. Usually about a week to process and get it shipped..The last couple of years process time has went from a week to month or just plain loose your orders. 02/Sept/2011 I placed and order for 466.00 for a new commander lathe.. I hadn't received a shipping notice by the 13th of Sept.
So I called them,, they had no ideal where the order was.. She called me back and claimed they lost the order.. I asked her if they could get it boxed up and shipped that same day. She replied she didn't know. I said that if she could get shipped today I would like to complete the order of my lathe. But if she couldn't ship it that day to cancel the order..
I end up canceling the order because she didn't know anything.. Lets see how long it takes Penn State to return the money back to my account.
I have made up my mind not use Penn State for anything and I advice others to do the same..If it takes Penn State a week to get off their ass and process an order, its to long for this old man..


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

*recent good experience with Penn State*

Yesterday (11/2) I received an order placed late on 10/27, so 5-1/2 days to arrive -- and that was with the "economy" shipping option.

My previous order was through Amazon. It took 7 days to arrive, but shipping was free and the items I bought were a bit cheaper than if I'd bought them direct from PSI.

I can't speak to how customer service handles problems these days, the orders were correctly filled so I haven't had to contact them.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Ive only ordered twice from PSI, ( 4 to 5 days for delivery ) which is not to bad i guess
ive ordered alot of stuff from CSUSA in the past 6 or 7 months and if i order on monday, its on my porch by wednesday unless i have ca glue or some type of finish on the order then its either late thursday or friday by noon.
WC is pretty good on shipping too but you need to check your order when you get it, my last shipment of arcrylic pen blanks was missing a few, didnt call and complain because the invoice was right with what i had recieved, overall not to bad with any of them ( YET )but i always check with CSUSA first, they are generally cheaper than most and i get it in 3 days.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm sort of iffy about Penn State..

I order through them for all of my Pen and Lathe projects.

I've only had one order that came up really messed up; but I called and they fixed it in a timely manner, and the customer service is not the best.

I just always make sure I recieve everything I bought, in new condition.. I've bought blanks through them as well..

I received 10 free cocobolo pen blanks. I used a brand new sharpened bit, and half of them cracked out.. Very well could have been user error.. But I've never had any other blanks crack out. Other than a few laminated ones.

I mean you can't complain about free.. But still


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

longbeard said:


> ... a lot of stuff from CSUSA ... WC is pretty good ...


I'm confident that CSUSA = Craft Supplies USA (http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/), but what is WC?

Thanks,

Duncan


----------



## longbeard (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry its Woodcraft :thumbsup:

Harry


----------



## cionow777 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Cold on Penn state*

My experience with psi has not been really great. I have placed three orders and in all in all cases it has taken almost two weeks to get the order, which I can deal with in most cases. It isn't the shipping, but their order processing. When I received the pen kits, many had scratches in the metal finish. About one in eight had at least one that had scratches that would prevent me from selling the pen. I wrote them several e mails and to date no response. So, their customer service isn't very good, and their products are ok, when they are not scratched. I couldn't tell if it was a manufacturing defect or a packaging problem. Either way, wasnt very impressed. I do still order occasionally, but they are the last place I go. To be complete, I have only ordered pen kits, nothing else from them, so I can't speak to their other products.

Kevin
Alabama
www.mazurkapens.com


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Funny that this thread should see a bit of a revival. I placed an order last Monday for some pen kits and blanks from Woodturningz.com (my go-to supplier now for almost everything pen related). I also placed an order from PSI for a couple of cases and pouches (I've since learned that Woodturningz is a reseller of PSI products).

Even with the holiday last week, I received my order from WT on Friday - 4 working days. It's now been 6 days since placing my order with PSI and I've not yet even received an _order confirmation_ from PSI -- although the payment has already been deducted from my debit card account.

WT ships USPS Priority for half the price of PSI's UPS Ground. If I don't hear from PSI by Monday morning I'll call and cancel the order.

I won't buy from PSI again.


----------



## Mdm0829 (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a delivery issue. I got it, but was not satisfied with their lack of help in Locating and the incorrect information. I will admit that I am a lilttle pushy, but really all I wanted was for them to accept that, even though I chose economy shipping, it is still their responsibility, since the web site states that all orders are shipped UPS or USPS. Anyway, after
a series of e-mails, Ed has e-mailed me to ask that I use other companyies ( his spelling, not mine) in the future.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

My issue with PSI was the time it took them to ship. I understand if I pay for speedy shipping it will go in a priority or express box. That's why I understand paying more for speedier shipping - so that PSI doesn't eat the extra cost that the shipping company charges to expedite delivery. But the pre-shipping wait - the time from when they take my money to when they put it in a box, label it, and hand the box off to USPS/UPS/FEDEX - that was a full week and that's not acceptable. The boxing/labeling is part of the basic cost of an item and it shouldn't take longer just because I paid for economy shipping. I've already paid for an item, they took the money out of my paypal account the second I hit the confirmation button - I shouldn't have to pay extra to get the bagger to hurry up and put it in the bag. That's poor service. Someone in another thread excused it because they must have so many customers. I say if business is so good that you're a week behind in the mailroom, then you need to hire more package handlers.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

joesbucketorust said:


> ... the pre-shipping wait ... (snip) ... was a full week and that's not acceptable ...


I agree 100% -- but the last 2 orders I've placed with Rockler.com have also been dismally slow to actually make it into the hands of the shipping company.

The stuff I bought in Woodturningz New Year Sale, in contrast, was delivered to my door in less than 3 days (I placed the order Monday afternoon, it arrived Thursday morning.)


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> Craftsupplyusa ships same day if you order before 2pm. They're in Utah so usually get my orders in 2 days. they also price match... You just have to ask.


 
Another vote for CSUSA here. Their shipping is VERY fast. Love it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

peachtree did me good and so has amazon
both delivered my order in like 3 or 4 days:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I placed my first order at PSI on Wed 1-11 online. Somehow in thier checkout process, one of the items in my cart didnt get billed and I didnt catch it untill it was too late. Not wanting to place a second order and be charged for shipping twice I waited and called them the next morning. Explained what happened and they said they would gladly add the other item to my order but I had to pay the difference with a CC. Well, I dont have a CC, never felt like I needed one. I used Pay Pal to pay for my items. Now I have a $9 item being shipped to me that they charged me $8 to ship and if I want to order the other item, I'll have to pay another $8 shipping. Guess, I'll just cut my losses and find another supplier!!


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Lilty said:


> Never had a problem with PSI placed order and usually had it with in a week.


Same here. I haven't placed but 3 or 4 orders and all were online. But, I had all orders in just a few days.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, here's my latest experience with Penn State. First let me say that most of my orders from them have been spot on, just slow to ship. So I just received a huge order from them ($1200 worth of kits) that should get me through most of the coming years shows. 

Cons: I was shorted 10 slimline pens.

Several products that were ordered in small numbers were just dumped in the large box, and some of those had escaped there packaging.

Placed the order 1/4/12, received it 1/13/12. Granted I'm in Seattle and they're in Philly.


Pros: 1 call to customer service and missing pens will be priority shipped.


Will I still order from them? Probably, as they have some kits that others don't.

Just my $.02


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I have always been a supporter of PSI. I did have issues with lazy and sloppy packaging of items... but that really isn't a huge deal with pen kits. But my last order from them was really slow... 

If you call wood turningz they can get anything from PSI, and even though PSI ships it to them and they ship it to you, it is still some how faster then having PSI ship directly to me.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Id like to take back my original post. Called them again on Fri and was able to work it out to where I got everything I wanted and didnt have to pay shipping twice. I got an email today saying my package shipped yesterday. Checked the tracking number and it will be delivered tomorrow. Thats only 7 days from the date I placed the order and the order got held up for 2 days because of the error. I still dont know if the error was the fault of thier website or if it was a mistake I made during checkout but either way, they made it right and a week later, my order will arrive. Thats not too bad. I'll order from them again!


----------



## jonjon737 (Jan 2, 2012)

It looks like PSI hasn't changed much for the better since the last post in this thread was made. I ordered several things Sunday 1/15/12 and it looks like they will arrive on 1/24/12, which is the 7th business day after I placed the order.


----------



## jonjon737 (Jan 2, 2012)

Amazon prime with free 2 day shipping has really spoiled me.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

jonjon737 said:


> It looks like PSI hasn't changed much for the better since the last post in this thread was made. I ordered several things Sunday 1/15/12 and it looks like they will arrive on 1/24/12, which is the 7th business day after I placed the order.


Well some of those days you can blame on FEDEX/UPS/USPS, the taxi-driver or strippergram they paid to deliver it. But how long from when you placed your order until they sent you an email saying it was being shipped?


----------



## sochart (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello everybody. First of all, I am asking your indulgence about my english (I'm a frenchie living in Canada).
I'd like to add my comment about the poor service I have experienced today.
Order placed 5 days ago, shipped today. Getting the tracking has been a nightmare in itself.
PSI charged 51$ to ship a 14lbs parcel via USPS which is the most expensive rate I have ever seen in my life. In the meantime I have ordered computer parts weighting 92lbs shipped from and to the same areas. Shipping was 39$.
PSI does not reply to emails. Phone customer service is a joke.
I have asked 15 times the lady to get the tracking.
She was just telling me "There are no tracking available".
"I have paid 51$ and there is no tracking, are you kidding me ?"
"No Sir, there is no tracking".
After 10 minutes, she hanged up the phone. WTF ?
I hope their products are correct.


----------



## Old Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay I'm new to forum but have been turning wood for over 10 years. I can't remember exact details but my wife ordered from PSI as well as me and both experiences left us less than feeling good. One was a dust collector and the other a chuck I believe Same as others. Product was good (still have both) but service was not good. Have not ordered from them since. I use Craft Supplies and have never had an issue with product or service or cost.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree they are slow on shipping or I should say processing the order. However unless your a first time buyer do you really order thinking any differently? I don't.

Personally I have had nothing but positive experiences with the products and customer support


----------



## jeffrey mays (Mar 15, 2013)

*shipping pennstateind*

I agree with the shipping issues, I made an order on the 6th of march and it now its the 15th and still no package, and the shipping for a few pen kits was 8+ bucks, it was explained to me that they use a third party to get the mail to the post office ( what does that mean) anyways I don't feel this is good practice and will not be ordering from them again period...

why would it be so hard for them to get flat rate priority boxes delivered to them and charge us the flat rate fee, heck i didn't even get a confirmation that the order has been mailed which they stated in the order email that I would. 
sorry for the rant but i am a lil mad about all this and have ppl waiting for items for me to make.

done with pennstate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Jeffrey,

Welcome to the Woodturning forum of WWT :smile:

I understand that you're frustrated with the slow service you've experienced, but digging up a thread that's been inactive for over a year isn't going to improve the situation (other than getting it off your chest).

How about starting an new thread, introduce yourself, post some pix of the work you've done ... it's amazing for improving your own mood as well as giving us geezers something nice to look at :laughing:


----------



## jeffrey mays (Mar 15, 2013)

sorry about the prior post , my name is jeff and have am a new member and look forward to seeing and learning new things from this group!

unfortunately peen state still has shipping problems 
just my 2 cents


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

jeffrey mays said:


> sorry about the prior post , my name is jeff and have am a new member and look forward to seeing and learning new things from this group!
> 
> unfortunately peen state still has shipping problems
> just my 2 cents


LOL ... you're right, they can be terrible, but sometimes they're ok -- still, hit and miss isn't what you want if you're trying to get something done by a deadline.

If you like their products, you can buy them through lots of dealers with much more reliable service. I often use woodturningz.com and have always been satisfied with the way they do things.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

arty: Just noticed.... tomorrow is the _Second Anniversary_ of this thread.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

NCPaladin said:


> arty: Just noticed.... tomorrow is the _Second Anniversary_ of this thread.


Uh-oh ... about to enter "The Terrible Twos" ... :happybday:


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

My findings. 

If you need something that penn state sells. Go to a PSI vendor. 
Woodnwhimsies ( they will order stuff for you if they dont have it) 
woodturningz
Exoticblanks

But, if you are looking to buy alot of one certain kit or blank. And you dont have to have in a week, then PSI is fine.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Well if you think PSI is bad how many of you have experienced what they now call “Smart Post”? This is when USP and/or FedEx start out as the shipper than transfers the package to USPS to deliver the package. I recently bought something from WC (keyless chuck) it started out with FedEx arrived in Eagle River, WI (which is 40 miles from Crystal Falls, MI my home), than goes to Maple Grove, MN over 200 miles away, back Eagle River, WI, than back to Minneapolis, MN, than back to Eagle River and finally to Crystal Falls, MI post office. In the mean time after trying to track the package I called WC and they sent me another one USPS which arrived sooner than original order. The lady at WC explained she guessed that “smart post “is an effort to save USPS.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've always had good luck with PSI. I've gotten what I ordered and been happy with it. I haven't had problems with shipping either. Penn State is only about 4 hours from my house.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I've always had good luck with PSI. I've gotten what I ordered and been happy with it. I haven't had problems with shipping either. Penn State is only about 4 hours from my house.


I live in Minnesota, and I get all my Penn state orders within 3 days, depending on if its in stock Ofcourse, never had issues with them when it comes to shipping

Edit, if u select the smart post, u will wait a while, and its not worth it when your only saving a couple bucks


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Try Packard. I have ordered online as late as 4 pm and had my order ship that day. I am lucky enough to be close enought to them to get my order the next day.
Tom


----------

